# Free cur/feist hybirds--Dog gone dogs all gone



## R G (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to get rid of three of my cur/feist hybrids due to some unforeseen circumstances.  They are one year old a ready to start treeing.  The father is a Ladner Blackmouth Cur (pictured in avatar) and the mother is a Cauley Feist.  PM if you are intrested.


----------



## conejero (Nov 10, 2010)

What size are they? Free? Kennel manners?


----------



## bullfrog (Nov 11, 2010)

what size? manners? do you have any pics of them very interested


----------



## R G (Nov 14, 2010)

They are 30- 40 lbs, I am not sure what you mean about manners, I had pictures of them last year but no recent ones.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Nov 14, 2010)

Squirrel dogs??


----------



## R G (Nov 15, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## R G (Dec 8, 2010)

At least two of the dogs are still available.


----------



## applejuice (Dec 8, 2010)

can you snap a few pics? Prob would help


----------



## theflyingquail (Dec 9, 2010)

have you got any pups left might be interested my phone no is           770 869 7128 ask for ricky


----------



## R G (Dec 10, 2010)

*Pictures added*

Pictures


----------



## manok (Dec 10, 2010)

What sex are the one's that you have left ?


----------



## R G (Dec 11, 2010)

Male and female.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you getting rid of your kennels as well?


----------



## R G (Dec 14, 2010)

gsu51 said:


> Are you getting rid of your kennels as well?



Nope.


----------



## R G (Dec 21, 2010)

1 male still available.


----------



## sticknstring (Dec 22, 2010)

Interested in puppy. Give me a call please. 478-414-8493
Thanks


----------



## crow_zach (Dec 23, 2010)

*dogs*

pm sent call me 678-858-0755 want one if any left


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 23, 2010)

I got two of his females. They hunt hard and are medium range. Already been on a hog withem.


----------



## Browningabolt (Dec 29, 2010)

*Deffinately interested.*

Give me a call if you still have the male or if you plan on breeding this cross again. 706~244~2396 thanks.


----------



## jones.hunter (Dec 29, 2010)

I got the two females on the right in the kennel. Here they are with their first boar.


----------

